# Wheel Maintenance



## bsanut (Jan 16, 2005)

I consider myself a capable mechanic. I swapped the tires on my Outback with no major problems.
I am planning to either repack the wheel bearings on my 23rs myself or pay to have it done.

Any thoughts on how difficult this task will be?
Where can I get replacement seals for the wheels? Any recommendations on bearing grease?

Would I be better served to take the unit to a dealer for service?

I also would appreciate some guidance on brake adjustments.

Cant wait for spring.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

If you are handy, I would suggest repacking the bearings yourself. It's a quick job, and the dealer would probably charge you an arm and a leg. One word of caution though... DO NOT use a power grease gun. I have heard some real horror stories on using them on these bearings.

As far as the brakes go, as I recall, drum brakes are pretty easy too. Unfortunately it's been so long since I have worked on drums, I couldn't even begin to make any recommendations there.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I repacked mine last Spring...tok about 2hrs and 4 new cotter pins. Bought RV axle grease at the local auto store.

Called the dealer to see what they wanted...$159 and 7 days without the Outback.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I don't know how old your 23RS is, but if it's only 1-2 years old consider simply using the zerk fitting to re-grease the bearings. That's what it's there for. I've done it this way for 4 seasons now and all is well. However, I'll probably hand pack them now as I've had the camper since 10-2003.

As to the manual repack and brake adjustment, it's just like doing an old car and not any different. Pretty easy. Use a good high temp wheel bearing grease and consult your dealer for new rear seals.

Good Luck


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry i can't help on the brakes, but to repack bearings is pretty easy. i would first use a solvent to clean all old grease and dirt from roller bearings and the races, than inspect rollers for wear. rinse good with water and blow dry with compressed air. (wear you safety glasses)!
once dry use a quality bearing grease. now put a small amount of grease in the palm of your hand. about the size of a walnut. now push the larger / more open side of the bearing through the edge of the grease to your hand. this will cause the grease to be pushed out the other side of the bearing. do the same all the way around the bearing, making sure grease goes all the way through the rollers. re-adjust on spindle new cotter pin and your golden.

kevin


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

don' t forget new seals

kevin


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

swanny said:


> don' t forget new seals
> 
> kevin


x2


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

If you have the right jack this is about the simplist maintenance job you can perform on the rig. No sense paying the dealer for this job.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

California Jim said:


> I don't know how old your 23RS is, but if it's only 1-2 years old consider simply using the zerk fitting to re-grease the bearings. That's what it's there for. I've done it this way for 4 seasons now and all is well. However, I'll probably hand pack them now as I've had the camper since 10-2003.
> 
> As to the manual repack and brake adjustment, it's just like doing an old car and not any different. Pretty easy. Use a good high temp wheel bearing grease and consult your dealer for new rear seals.
> 
> Good Luck


x2 Mine took about 1 tube per wheel. Worked like a champ.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I don't know how old your 23RS is, but if it's only 1-2 years old consider simply using the zerk fitting to re-grease the bearings. That's what it's there for. I've done it this way for 4 seasons now and all is well. However, I'll probably hand pack them now as I've had the camper since 10-2003.
> 
> As to the manual repack and brake adjustment, it's just like doing an old car and not any different. Pretty easy. Use a good high temp wheel bearing grease and consult your dealer for new rear seals.
> 
> Good Luck


I know the zerk fitting is there, but if you don't pull the wheel off and have bearing exposed...why use it? How will you know when you're done? What if you put too much in?

I'm old school...pull bearings...inspect (can't do this if using zerk only)...repack...replace seal...replace cotter pin....have beer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm old school...pull bearings...inspect (can't do this if using zerk only)...repack...replace seal...replace cotter pin....have beer.


I'm with Jim on this one... Especially the last step. Very important!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm old school...pull bearings...inspect (can't do this if using zerk only)...repack...replace seal...replace cotter pin....have beer.


I'm with Jim on this one... Especially the last step. Very important!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Not sure why all instruction manuals are always missing that last step....it is such an important one.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm old school...pull bearings...inspect (can't do this if using zerk only)...repack...replace seal...replace cotter pin....have beer.


I'm with Jim on this one... Especially the last step. Very important!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Not sure why all instruction manuals are always missing that last step....it is such an important one.








[/quote]
Hmm... Maybe they figure it goes without saying.









Or maybe, that's the last step for Instruction Manual Writers as well, and while we are here debating it... they're off having a pint!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I don't know how old your 23RS is, but if it's only 1-2 years old consider simply using the zerk fitting to re-grease the bearings. That's what it's there for. I've done it this way for 4 seasons now and all is well. However, I'll probably hand pack them now as I've had the camper since 10-2003.
> 
> As to the manual repack and brake adjustment, it's just like doing an old car and not any different. Pretty easy. Use a good high temp wheel bearing grease and consult your dealer for new rear seals.
> 
> Good Luck


I know the zerk fitting is there, but if you don't pull the wheel off and have bearing exposed...why use it? How will you know when you're done? What if you put too much in?

I'm old school...pull bearings...inspect (can't do this if using zerk only)...repack...replace seal...replace cotter pin....have beer.
[/quote]

I Called the mfg. They told me to do it this way untill i had lots of miles on it. ( dont remember how many). The zerk sends grease in to the bearing and will send the old grease out the front around the zirk. You must spin the wheel when you do it.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Packed bearings when I was a kid and haven't done it since. I'm not going to say how long ago that was but I'll say it was long enough ago that I have forgotten how much to tighten the nut when you put it back on,

Any suggestions? I know it wasn't very tight if I remember right.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

This has been discussed before with some good detailed instructions. Here are links to some of those threads. This might be a good topic for a sticky.
Bob
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...l=wheel+bearing
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...l=wheel+bearing
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...l=wheel+bearing
Hope these help you.


----------

